# FOUND! blankie and stuffed animal on Ruby Horsetheif



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

Great gesture! I know my kids would be devastated by the loss too. Good work looking out for it.


----------



## raftgal09 (Jun 30, 2009)

Good Karma will be on your side for a long time!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow....that brings me back...I lost my Teddy bear when I was 4 or 5 years old right before we left on a vacation. We stayed at my Aunt and Uncles house the night before and I remember looking through the house every time we visited them for years afterwards. Almost every picture of me previous to loosing it had that teddy bear in it.

Hope the kiddo gets their treasures back.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Might get word to local Rangers too. Just a thought. And truly an awesome gesture.


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

Headline made it seem like a Kayaker making fun of Upper C camp litter. Nice job though.


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2005)

My good friends just ran that with their little ones. Not sure if they lost anything but the stuffed animal does look familiar. I'll send him a message to check out this post. You guys are awesome for reaching out!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

I will check with out front desk staff and rangers. Lots of us have kiddos too and we know how devastated they would be without them. Thanks!


----------

